# Does Edge have audio tuning issues w/Spectrum like Bolt?



## lprimak (Jun 30, 2019)

How do you report bugs so Tivo engineering in California sees them?

thank you!


----------



## lprimak (Jun 30, 2019)

lprimak said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been experiencing an issue for the past 3 years since 2017 software update.
> I have been with "support" for all this time, with no fix on the horizon.
> ...


----------

